# Silvia heating element? V2/3?



## BozHutch (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi all,

First post here, great resource, thanks everyone.

Concerned whether I need to replace the heating element on my Silvia. 
Machine wasn't steaming very well, lost pressure very quickly.

So took the top off, pressed the overheat thermostat switch back in (didn't click but could be pushed in).

Had a nosey around the machine and noticed the yellow cable connector on the heating element looked a bit burnt and I can't easily remove it (haven't tried too hard, don't want to break the cable).

Also the lower black cable connector on the overheat thermostat.

I haven't tried using the machine since resetting the thermostat and am wondering now whether the heating element could be damaged?

What do you think?

(also not sure what version Silvia I have, I'm sure someone here will know when I work out how to upload the pictures).

cheers


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

That is the early type with the non replaceable element. Doesn't look burnt just discoloured due to heat. I would just try it and hope that it doesn't need replacing.


----------



## BozHutch (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks, I'll give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As Norvin said, not unusual to have dis-colouring on connections .

If you can beg or borrow a '' multi meter'' you can perform a simple test on the element. Using low resistance you should obtain a reading of apprx 50 ohms with wires disconnected. And show no reading between terminal and boiler body.


----------



## BozHutch (Dec 4, 2020)

Ah ok cheers I'll try to get my hands on a multimeter. 
I've put it all back together and seems to be working ok, steaming back to normal. 🙂
I might have left in on too long one time this week. Will keep an eye on it and see if the overheat thermostat resets again. 
cheers for the help guys


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I replace elements using dremel and drill press to make holes instead of welds. Here you can find a new element.

Procedure is something like this:


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

BozHutch said:


> (also not sure what version Silvia I have, I'm sure someone here will know when I work out how to upload the pictures).


 Your machine was made in January 2013, so it should be a V3: https://coffeedino.com/rancilio-silvia-coffee-machine-review/

You can tell by the following:

1. You will have the new steam tap with chrome inside (V1 and V2 knob is just plastic with no chrome).
2. You will have just the one (orange) heating element light to the right of the on/off switch (V4 and V5 have two small circular lights: green to indicate the machine is on and orange to indicate the heating element is on).


----------

